# Rose



## Du_sud

Hi there!
Can anyone tell me if the name ROSE is transliterated like that in Hebrew? 


רוסע
   
If not, what is the right way?  
Thank you all.


----------



## elroy

Definitely not.

I would spell it רוז (based on how the name is pronounced in English).


----------



## Du_sud

Elroy, when you say, "I would spell it  רוז ", do you mean there are / may be other ways to transliterate ROSE into Hebrew or not?


----------



## Aoyama

רוז is the only way to _transcribe_ Rose in Hebrew : ר ו ז R O Z (backward).
But "rose" in Hebrew would be translated and _written_ Shoshana (sorry, no Hebrew letters).
By the way, רוסע would be Rossa or Roça (but the last ayin ע a bit strange,  hei ה  would be better  רוסה ) which is different .


----------



## BezierCurve

Doesn't it all depend on the way you pronounce it? I mean, this name can have a few slightly different pronunciations (like [rɔs], [rouz] etc.). It's a necessary information to transliterate it correctly. I guess.


----------



## Du_sud

In Portuguese, which is my native language, it's pronounced like /rouz/. 
Well, then, with that pronunciation, is it still transliterated as רוז?

Now I guess Aoyama wanted to tell me something by writing "transcribe" in italics in post #4.

Here's the difference between transcribe and transliterate:

*transcribe* [verb] ~ sth (into sth)
to record thoughts, speech or data in a written form, or in a different written form from the original:
_Clerks transcribe everything that is said in court. * The interview was recorded and then transcribed. _

*transliterate* [verb]~ sth (into / as sth)
to write words or letters using letters of a different alphabet or language

Thanks again


----------



## Aoyama

רוז can be both "roz" or "ruz" (Latin *u*) . If Portuguese *ou* is a diphtong, than the spelling in Hebrew would be different.


----------



## Du_sud

No, no...  /ROZ/ fits perfectly in Portuguese, actually.

Thank you all!!


----------



## cfu507

Hi, If you want to know the names in Hebrew (or at least the common name) it will be
רוזה (Roza) and ורד (Vered= the Hebrew word for rose). Even in English the _S_ sounds like _Z_ rather than _S._

The name Shoshana (which is another flower that looks like rose) is written שושנה. The name Rose would be translated to ורד and רוזה or רוז. The name רוזה is more common than רוז, at least in Israel.


----------

